# Gluing acrylic



## NGLJ (Jan 10, 2022)

What "glue" is suggested to glue acrylic to acrylic and acrylic to thin plastic?


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 10, 2022)

Epoxy.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Jan 11, 2022)

yep


----------



## Woodchipper (Jan 11, 2022)

I use Two Ton epoxy. I also used it to build golf clubs which gives an idea to the strength.


----------

